
Ask HN: Any pepple smartwatch alternatives? - pebblealt
Wanted to buy a pebble time 2 as soon as it would enter stores, which unfortunately never happened. The search for an alternative has left me frustrated. I can not seem to find an affordable smartwatch that has a long battery life, always gives the current time that is also hacker friendly. Any suggestions for a smartwatch that is focused on productivity rather than fitness? Would also love to hear success stories of people who use their smartwatch to improve their life, so I know I am not chasing a pipe dream ;)
======
davelnewton
The "focus on fitness" is more about what apps are immediately available by
default. The biggest issues w/ smart watches are battery life and hackability.

For hackability there aren't a lot of mass-produced options.

For battery life there aren't a lot of mass-produced options that have a large
enough screen (e.g., the Withings Steel HR has decent battery life, but a
miniscule display).

Ticwatch doesn't seem like it's up to par.

I think there's going to be a lag before a real competitor shows up.

